# Craftsman weed trimmer no fuel primer bulb at all.



## Oozzie (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I have an old Craftsman line trimmer model No 06046, with clutch and 
a Mistubishi 1600, 2 stroke engine which also has points ignition.
It is made in Japan with a Walbro carb.
This model has no fuel primer bulb or fuel shut off valve on the gas tank.
I don't understand how the fuel priming is suppose to work
Just one fuel line from the upper tank side to the carb
It runs well, but does anyone know about the proper procedure for cold start.
eg fuel priming, throttle and choke positions.
How is the fuel primed?

cheers
Oozzie


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

This should be in the 2-stroke section but that doesn't matter. You do not always need a priming system on a 2-stroke engine. Engines without them rely on engine vacuum to draw fuel into the engine from the carburetor. When you close the choke, you increase vacuum draw on the carb and bring more fuel in. So you do not need a primer bulb.

To start cold

-full choke, full throttle pull 1 or 2 times until engine trys to start or "pops"
- half choke full throttle, run engine on half choke for 3-5 seconds
- take choke off and idle


----------



## Oozzie (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Justin for your reply.

I thought maybe the priming resulted from auto-siphoning when the fuel tank
is filled to the top and the fuel line is slightly below the fuel level and this assisted having the choke and throttle closed which generates the negative pressure on pulling the starter cord initially.

I also appreciate your cold start instructions, as usually it takes me 20-30 pulls of the cord (and sore elbow and shoulder). Hot start is a breeze.
Otherwise the unit runs very well, no clunking, stumbles or miss fire, especially
for an old machine


----------

